# Tracking from 'received by UKVI' to 'account created'



## confusedSA (Mar 8, 2014)

Hello everyone,vI am really anxious now. I logged into teleperformance to track and it changed from 'received at UKVI' to 'account created' and none of the circles are green anymore...
I applied on 12 November and its been 18 work days, priority not available in my country..


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Have a look at this thread..


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...99714-teleperformance-tracking-nightmare.html


----------



## confusedSA (Mar 8, 2014)

Great, thanks for the link Hertsfem.

Do you think it means it's been decided?


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

It means absolutely nothing so don't worry about it. When you give feedback once your visa is received then it would be good to mention how useless they are..


----------



## Cinderella108 (Oct 30, 2014)

confusedSA said:


> Hello everyone,vI am really anxious now. I logged into teleperformance to track and it changed from 'received at UKVI' to 'account created' and none of the circles are green anymore...
> I applied on 12 November and its been 18 work days, priority not available in my country..


And it would appear that this only happens on weekends. During the week it goes back to "Received by UKVI" status....I checked.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

There is no consistency at all so don't read anything into it..


----------



## confusedSA (Mar 8, 2014)

Cinderella108 said:


> And it would appear that this only happens on weekends. During the week it goes back to "Received by UKVI" status....I checked.



Wow, okay it's the first time it's done this so I was getting a light bit excited... Oh well, thanks for the heads up Cinderella108 and Hertsfem. Have a nice weekend, and good luck with your application Cinderella


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

My DIL had been in the UK for about 3 weeks and they had still not changed it to say the visa was approved.


----------



## confusedSA (Mar 8, 2014)

So, I emailed [email protected] this morning and got a response within 10 minutes. The response I got did not answer my enquiry and seemed automated to me. I checked the teleperformance website again now, and it still says 'Account created, you may now begin the application process' 

Dear Mrs xxxxxxx

Thank you for your e-mail enquiry.

We aim to resolve 95% of all settlement applications within 12 weeks as set out in our customer service standards.

Our processing times do however depend on the volume of applications submitted at any given time and we are now currently in our peak period and we receive a high number of applications on a daily basis.

I am unable to confirm when the application will be resolved but applicants are advised to wait for a minimum of 12 weeks before following up on the progress of the application.


Regards

Y Flaherty
Pretoria Correspondence Unit


Subject: Urgent GWfxxxxxxxxxx

Good day

My name is xxxxxx xxxxx and I would like to enquire about the status of my visa application. 

The application number is GWFxxxxxxxxx and my date of birth is xx/xx/xxxx.

I would really appreciate it if you could let me know the current status.

Kind Regards
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes it does sound like an automated response..


----------



## confusedSA (Mar 8, 2014)

It is a long shot, but I am thinking of going to teleperformance office to see if my passport is there, but maybe that is too extreme after 4 weeks..


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

It's been known to happen before..


----------

